
The Dilemma of Anti-Semitic Speech Online - Pharmakon
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/10/internet-you-can-scream-fire-all-you-want-unless-something-burns/574243/?single_page=true
======
xkcd-sucks
Apparently China's figured this one out

